# Buying from Meranom



## Melbury (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello!

Has anyone purchased anything from Meranom recently? I've got my eye on a little Russian number and wondered if delivery has been affected by all this COVID business?

TIA


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

I bought from them early in 2020 and it took 4 months to arrive.

The watch was worth the wait but still, patience may be required!


----------



## Melbury (Dec 28, 2020)

antjrice said:


> I bought from them early in 2020 and it took 4 months to arrive.
> 
> The watch was worth the wait but still, patience may be required!


 Thanks for letting me know!

That's a long wait, I'd have forgotten I'd ordered it in that time! Would make it a nice surprise when it does arrive though.

I'll order and see what happens. Thanks again.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Melbury said:


> That's a long wait, I'd have forgotten I'd ordered it in that time! Would make it a nice surprise when it does arrive though.


 That was actually kind of a problem for me. It was a lovely watch but by the time it had arrived, I had already filled its place with a similarish (i.e blue GMT on a nato) Christopher Ward so I only kept it about 6 months, wearing it about 5 times


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've ordered from them and they were very honest about delivery times, also worth bearing in mind is the latest VAT situation that seems to be causing some companies trouble, so it may be worth asking first.



Melbury said:


> Has anyone purchased anything from Meranom recently? I've got my eye on a little Russian number and wondered if delivery has been affected by all this COVID business?
> 
> TIA


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Melbury said:


> Hello!
> 
> Has anyone purchased anything from Meranom recently? I've got my eye on a little Russian number and wondered if delivery has been affected by all this COVID business?
> 
> TIA


 Delivery slower than usual, I waited 6 weeks earlier in the year, I think they are saying 1 to 2 months delivery at present - have to say they are good to deal with otherwise


----------



## Melbury (Dec 28, 2020)

WRENCH said:


> I've ordered from them and they were very honest about delivery times, also worth bearing in mind is the latest VAT situation that seems to be causing some companies trouble, so it may be worth asking first.





JoT said:


> Delivery slower than usual, I waited 6 weeks earlier in the year, I think they are saying 1 to 2 months delivery at present - have to say they are good to deal with otherwise


 Thank you both for the info, ordering now - and so begins the long wait....


----------



## Noel59 (Jul 10, 2020)

I don't believe Russian post is delivering to the U.K. at the moment


----------



## Melbury (Dec 28, 2020)

Noel59 said:


> I don't believe Russian post is delivering to the U.K. at the moment


 Ah!

Thanks for the heads up, just before I ordered! Have dropped them a line to ask, will update this thread with what I hear.


----------



## Glen_ (Dec 31, 2020)

I ordered an Amphibian thru Amazon and got it in about 6 weeks from a Russian seller. It just came in a couple of days ago. I just ordered some accessories from Meranom also 2 days ago. I will post here to let you know how long it takes. Meranom warns that it will take an extended period of time to recieve the product. 1 or 2 months.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I received a Meranom order recently took a couple of weeks


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Have an Amphibia on the way, Ordered around 15th December, Cleared Russian customs on the 23rd. Didn't move again until the 11th Jan when it left Russia.

Currently with the Royal Mail in Bristol/South Midlands sorting probably delivered to me in the next couple of days.

I'm guessing due to Christmas and New Year in Western Europe followed by Christmas and New Year in the first week of January in Russia it didn't move for 2-3 weeks. With this in mind I can't really complain about the time it's taken.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a set of hands , bezel and dial in my basket at Meranom , bezel and dial out of stock until yesterday the dial came back in stock but not the dial so the wait continues


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hands , bezel and dial all now in stock so my first order at Meranom has been placed :clap:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Today could be a good day









Yeah :clap: , 19 days from Russia . I am very impressed


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Always had good service from them, happy new watch parts!


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I got mine from meranom in nov. It came quickly enough during covid lockdown with no problems (22 days to Scotland) but now we have brexit to add to our woes.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

SolaVeritate said:


> I got mine from meranom in nov. It came quickly enough during covid lockdown with no problems (22 days to Scotland) but now we have brexit to add to our woes.


 I ordered one post Brexit no problems at all, arrived in 8 days


----------

